# Snow blower skid plate spacers



## Rodney Hake (Dec 30, 2020)

I've lived here in southern pa almost 40 years now and my neighbor has always done the snow removal for the lane we share to our homes. However he is now 72 and had an open heart triple bypass this past summer and I don't think using a front end loader on a no cab tractor is good for him so I told him its my turn to take over that chore. 
Now, I use my 47 snowblower on a x585 with heated cab. My actual driveway is concrete about 60x24 so I use my skid plates and scaper blade to get a clean swipe but when I go to gravel lane i end up throwing stones and digging in so I've decided to make some spacers. I made them to be 1" up but I'm thinking I should go another 1/2" because the skid plate cuts into the gravel and stone as you can see in the one pic I'm posting. I'm also thinking the bottom of the skid plate I'm going to make 4" wide this time which should help it not cut in. The nice thing about these spacer plates is I used the holes in the original plates the put pins thru so its a no bolt system and should only take a few seconds to take off and put on. 



















My next change is to make the extention paddles for on the propeller. Hopefully by doing all this work the snow won't fall this year! 
Rod


----------



## LouNY (Dec 15, 2016)

I would say you are plenty high but may likely need to be much wider till the driveway gets froze hard.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Gravel is always a bugger until it's frozen. I put wheels on both my blower and my plow.


----------



## Rodney Hake (Dec 30, 2020)

I had thought about wheels and I actually purchased a pair. Would like to see some pics of what you did. 
Rod


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Cannot. The blower is in the barn and the plow is in there as well. I used commercial swivel plow casters. Way it's going here probably won't be any snow. It's 55 right now.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I can't figure out the plowing business around here any more! Years ago I used to get a good hard base of snow down before I used the snow blower. Now it seems as thought it doesn't matter any more. If I leave the snow pack down, it rains and turns to glare ice. So I scrape the driveway down now, and it rains and turns to glare ice.....


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Just water here today. It's 52(f) presently and the usual muddy mess.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

We have had over 5 inches of rain in the last two weeks.....In the 50's and 60's also........I am wondering if a snowblower will blow mud.......LOL


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Not very well....lol


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

That is what I figured........one side of the sheep barn flooded last Tuesday night......I went out to feed Wed. morning and had some very pissed off sheep......LOL I didn't know that bah's could come in 4 letters.......LOL


----------



## Rodney Hake (Dec 30, 2020)

I finally finished the skids plates tonight since they are calling for 2-4 inches tomorrow night. Of course we won't get it since i'm ready but that would be ok with me. I'm going to attach pics but I can space the height of the blower up to 1.5 inches off the ground and down to having the scraper blade touching so I'm pretty happy. I also made storage for the plates on the back of the blower so there always with the blower. Check it out and let me know what you think.



















Rod


----------

